

Unfollowed Me worm spreads on Twitter - stop allowing 3rd party apps - zgorgonola
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/04/19/unfollowed-me-rogue-application-spreads-virally-on-twitter/

======
JonoW
What I find really iritating with Twitter and Facebook logins is that the
rights an app asks for (e.g. post tweets, read DMs) is an all-or-nothing
proposition.

It should be more configurable at the point of login so that you can refuse to
grant something that a 3rd part app is asking (e.g. often I don't want 3rd
party apps sending tweets as me), and let the app figure out if thats ok.

~~~
alain94040
Geeks like us would understand that, but regular users (especially for
Facebook) would be utterly confused. Any better ideas?

~~~
pavel_lishin
They'd be confused until they learned. Facebook was probably confusing for my
mom until she figured it out. People are more adaptable than you think, when
the information is presented in a clear way.

To put it another, harsher way - adapt or die, we need a better class of
netizens who aren't completely baffled by non-binary decisions.

------
noahlt
I wonder how many non-geek users who read this article will simply disallow
_all_ third-party apps, even legitimate ones.

